# Planning to buy a Jeep Wrangler !!



## thomasv

Hi,

I am planning to get a new jeep wrangler in Dubai. Going for the automatic transmission 

It would be mostly used on road and with a little bit of off-roading. 

Can someone give me ideas about owning and maintaining one. Is it a good idea opting for the automatic? I dont have the manual license though  . I have heard the riding comfort is not good and it has a great chance of toppling. I am really in love with the vehicle and badly wants to be an owner of one.

I would need you help in identifying wether it is a move worth making.

Thanks

TV


----------



## pamela0810

I drove a manual Jeep Wrangler Sport for five years and still miss it very much! We used to call her Ol' Betsy 

Considering the plethora of 4WD and all wheel drives available in Dubai, the Jeep Wrangler would not be the most comfortable option, that is true. However, it is a very eclectic car and if you want something different, you should go for it! I would recommend getting the manual transmission one but if you get stuck in a major traffic jam, you will end up with some very sore legs!

As for the toppling over bit, we had 21 inch wheels put in ours and there were times when I did worry about it toppling but it's all a matter of knowing how to control the vehicle and knowing your limits. I never had an accident once in it. I took it off roading a few times, got stuck in the sand a few times but it was all good fun! 

If given a choice between my mommy mobile now and the Wrangler Sport, I'd choose the Wrangler any given day. Also, my suggestion would be to buy the 2 door hard top Wranger Sport, not the Rubicon.

Hope this helps


----------



## ccr

pamela0810 said:


> ...my suggestion would be to buy the 2 door hard top Wranger Sport, not the Rubicon.


Why not the Rubicon ?

One of my best friends has a Rubicon and loves it...


----------



## pamela0810

ccr said:


> Why not the Rubicon ?
> 
> One of my best friends has a Rubicon and loves it...


I honestly don't have a technical answer for this. When we looked at the cars and had an option between Sport or Rubicon, the Rubicon seemed to have less features and looked smaller. This was back in 2003 though, I'm sure things must've changed by now


----------



## Red_Nosed

thomasv said:


> It would be mostly used on road and with a little bit of off-roading.




Not sure if you'll stay in love with your Wrangler for long if you're using it mostly on road. (You're not doing it justice!!!!!!)



There will be no need to comment about Wranglers offroad


----------



## ccr

pamela0810 said:


> When we looked at the cars and had an option between Sport or Rubicon, the Rubicon seemed to have less features and looked smaller.


OK, I have not been keeping up to date with Jeep but was under the impression that the Rubicon is the upgraded version of Sport... :confused2:


----------



## pamela0810

ccr said:


> OK, I have not been keeping up to date with Jeep but was under the impression that the Rubicon is the upgraded version of Sport... :confused2:


Maybe I am wrong, I'm not an expert in cars, just in driving  You are most likely right CCR.


----------



## Red_Nosed

thomasv,

From war zones to wadis in the latest Jeep Wrangler | GulfNews.com


----------



## ode17366

My wife has had a Wrangler Sahara which is the version up from the Sport slightly better seats and sound system for a year now and just loves it. She drove it up and down to Abu Dhabi on a regular basis and was considering changing it for an Unlimited. They now have a Sahara plus version comes with leather seats, however a change of mind last wink and she had it pimped up bigger wheels etc it's a great fun car and looks great. I was in garage today and emirate had jeep and he said its like the Nokia of phones you can just change the look of it so much and give it a new cover. 

She has not looked back and would not swap it at all


----------



## xchaos777

Hi, I had a Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. The Rubicon had more features for offroading...like a higher ratio diff, swaybar disconnects, off road oriented tires, and no side steps to get ripped off. It will ride more bouncy and louder than the Sport or Sahara.

The Sahara is better oriented to the road. Street tires, larger wheels, etc.

The Unlimited rides far better than the 2-door short wheelbase.

It's a great vehicle.,.everyone should have one at least once in their lifetime!


----------



## thomasv

More thank me I am looking at this for my wife. I would swap mine with here when I fell like going in the Jeep. 

I have heard the maintenance cost are high. Is it true if I am getting a new vehicle? How are the maintenance cost usually? Trading Ent is now providing 5 years warranty but I am a bit concerned about the service.

Since my wife would be driving it mostly I dont see it to be collecting miles much.

I would be looking at the 2 Door Sports Model.


----------



## ode17366

They are doing a deal at the moment that includes three years free service. My wife got that included when she brought hers last year so cannot comment on service cost for a Jeep, however I had my Dodge Charger R/T serviced on Sunday and a 30k service cost 1100aed but you can also buy service packs


----------



## HW.

If you’re decisive about it, make sure you get it new cause: used wrangler = troublez
Automatic gear is what you need due to the nature of driving in UAE. And for off-roading auto will do as good as manual and will save the car gearbox from wearing cause off-roading with manual gear requires experience.
For almost same price you could get many other cars which are much better and cheaper to maintain such as FJ Cruiser or 100 other brands a sport pick up it's the fashion...
I advice you to look around pretty well before you make up your mind. a Jeep isn't an easy car to sell and its price drops dramatically once bought.


----------



## thomasv

I called up trading enterprise today. The new models have arrived and are under pre booking, stocks should be in by after EID. Sports is priced at 120000 and comes with 5 years, not sure if it is unlimited  , warranty and 60000 KM Free service. Free service is just oil and filter change etc. I am not sure how the cost are usually for the other spares and how frequent would I need to expense.

They do have an option called selection which I am still not clear about, but seems to be attractive, as I dont seem to cover up much miles.

As hw27 mentioned I do have concerns about resale. But I am seeing pretty decent resale prices for used wrangler's in Dubizzle.


----------



## HW.

thomasv said:


> I called up trading enterprise today. The new models have arrived and are under pre booking, stocks should be in by after EID. Sports is priced at 120000 and comes with 5 years, not sure if it is unlimited  , warranty and 60000 KM Free service. Free service is just oil and filter change etc. I am not sure how the cost are usually for the other spares and how frequent would I need to expense.
> 
> They do have an option called selection which I am still not clear about, but seems to be attractive, as I dont seem to cover up much miles.
> 
> As hw27 mentioned I do have concerns about resale. But I am seeing pretty decent resale prices for used wrangler's in Dubizzle.


Well prices are high now because the weather is getting better so it's the only time to put such cars in use in the desert for safari or picnics...

Again my advice don't buy this car unless you check other cars from same category and unless you really really like it.
GoOoD Luck


----------



## xchaos777

Well, I disagree. I have had a few...and the latest is by far the easiest to live with. I've never had a problem with mine.

Buying used, you just have to be aware. They are capable machines and people will use them. However, one in good shape...not trashed in the desert...and with good records...would be just fine for a vehicle such as it is.


----------



## thomasv

I am still confused. I have sold my old car and badly need to buy a new one ASAP. Cant still decide on the Jeep yet. I already own an explorer. This would be my wife's primary vehicle. I am a bit concerned about the AC since she would be using it for her commute to the office. 

I am getting free service from Trading ENT. Cost of the new jeeps have really gone up. It cost 130000 for the Sahara. Just wondering if it is worth it.

Paying this much and end up with a much lower resale and service issues?? read a lot on the online forms about bad reliability of the jeep. Most of them are older posts but still concerned. I am taking the automatic but i have heard issues with the gear box guess it must be mostly with the Manual ones.


----------



## pamela0810

thomasv said:


> I am still confused. I have sold my old car and badly need to buy a new one ASAP. Cant still decide on the Jeep yet. I already own an explorer. This would be my wife's primary vehicle. I am a bit concerned about the AC since she would be using it for her commute to the office.
> 
> I am getting free service from Trading ENT. Cost of the new jeeps have really gone up. It cost 130000 for the Sahara. Just wondering if it is worth it.
> 
> Paying this much and end up with a much lower resale and service issues?? read a lot on the online forms about bad reliability of the jeep. Most of them are older posts but still concerned. I am taking the automatic but i have heard issues with the gear box guess it must be mostly with the Manual ones.


Have you even considered any other types of vehicles? If you're so confused about the Wrangler then perhaps it's not the best choice for you.


----------



## thomasv

Thats also another problem.. I cant think of any other vehicle than the jeep


----------



## Red_Nosed

thomasv said:


> Thats also another problem.. I cant think of any other vehicle than the jeep


thomasv,

Life is short. Buy the Jeep.


----------



## indronil

thomasv said:


> More thank me I am looking at this for my wife. I would swap mine with here when I fell like going in the Jeep.
> 
> I have heard the maintenance cost are high. Is it true if I am getting a new vehicle? How are the maintenance cost usually? Trading Ent is now providing 5 years warranty but I am a bit concerned about the service.
> 
> Since my wife would be driving it mostly I dont see it to be collecting miles much.
> 
> I would be looking at the 2 Door Sports Model.




Hi, i have a JEEP WRANGLER 2008, two door, please advice, if you are still interested.


----------



## Froglet

I'm not sure that he is still looking for a Jeep since his last post is from November 2012!!!!!


----------

